# does anyone not get along with the in-lawsÉ



## bonita83 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just wondering if any of you NOT get along with in-laws


Me not so much---mother thinks I took her son away from her and I pretty so I am using him she says:scratchhead:


----------



## fianceofangler (Oct 7, 2012)

At least you have info on her thoughts. I have never had a smile from in laws or signs of interest at all after almost 2 years and an engagement.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

H's dad is out of the picture and his mum has never shown the slightest bit of interest in him since he was getting on in life by himself as a teen, so thankfully I don't have to 'get along' with them. His more extended family is a nice crowd though, and made me feel really welcome in the family and the country 

He hasn't met my family yet but God help him lol


----------



## fianceofangler (Oct 7, 2012)

Moms and boys are super close . My mom and brother have been extremely close and growing up they bonded with his male friends and their moms. I happily stand aside because I am not a hugger or sweet talker. I was close to my dad who spoiled me and bought me everything until I was an adult.
My fear is I hope my future husband doesn't mistake my nurturing with his mom's nurturing though. I have met women who feel so mad at their husbands and they say to them "I am not your mother!" or "I feel he is the extra child"


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Interestingly enough I love my MIL. My FIL can take a long walk off a short pier for all I care. I have no clue what I did to that man, but he has made negative comments about for the past 6 yrs. I called him out on it recently. I never recieved an answer. I told him to stop undermining my marriage.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

I adore my FIL and see him as another father, I feel like I can talk to him about more than my own dad. My MIL?? I have an equally balanced love/hate relationship with her..


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nope. Sister in law absolutely hates me and talks about me constantly. She's jealous of me because I lost weight after 2 children effortlessly and she's struggling with it. We had a big falling out after she asked me to watch her children for 2 days and then only paid me a bounced check of 30$. Then I told her to screw herself when she asked me to fix her computer. I would have done it for free, the shop charged her 200. She's one of those use use use take take take types.

Mom in law gossips about me constantly and tries to tell me how to raise my children. Tells me crap like if I don't make them wear shoes when they're 10 months old they'll be stuck walking on their toes. If I don't make them drink 10 glasses of milk a day, their bones won't form right. SIDS is fake and made up and I shouldn't listen to what the internet says about it.

She smiles when I'm there but I spent the night there once with the children, housesitting for her and the next morning at 5AM I heard her viciously attacking me. She was complaining I doggy eared one of her books. I felt terrible and soo so hated. 

I'm a very very sweet person. She dislikes me because I don't take her advice with the children. It's just so far out there..


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I only have a FIL. He lives 500 miles away. Thank goodness. I'm a very tolerant person but he really pushes it. He treats my H like child and never gives him any support or praise for anything.
He makes my children feel unwelcome and never ever asks about them.
He's a miserable, controlling old sod!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My exmil hated me.she said I was using her son,I was too "free spirited" to make a good wife,and she pretty much criticized every single move I made.

She worshipped his first wife though so I guess it was just me.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

I might be, am usually am the only one who has NO inlaw issues...they treat me better than my own family and always have...they raised two awesome boys that grew into fine men...

I know they have some issues between them now that they are retired, but NEVER SHARE with any of the kids...and there are no grandkids to micromanage so we are good.


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

We've agreed to disagree... otherwise they would never never see their grandchildren. Or so they think. I'm not that much of a *****. They just assume the worst of me.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate I lost my MIL and FIL. He has passed. Ex's whole family loved me and knew something was wrong with him - even his own brother. The only one who likes him now is his own mother and she had written a letter to me shortly after we separated saying "I don't know why he behaves this way; it's not how I raised him". 

But I have a feeling I'll like my next MIL/FIL/SILs and vice versa. I'm just waiting for him to come around and realize I'm a keeper.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

fianceofangler said:


> Moms and boys are super close.


Ummmm.... not from my experience. My husband TOLERATES his mother. And honestly? I can't blame him. We had to live with the woman for 3 years (nowhere close that we could afford when he was working). Not happening again. I'd rather go to a homeless shelter than move in with her again. He feels the same way. 

Never met FIL. He passed away before I even met my husband. But, from what both he and MIL have said, I'm glad I never met him. Seriously, I think we would have clashed, really bad. 

I do remember when MIL and I were talking, after my husband and I got engaged. She said to me, "We always hoped D would meet a nice Jewish girl to marry.... Oh, but you're a nice girl too!" Yea...the chick she had picked out was very promiscuous...and that is NOT what my husband was looking for. He wasn't looking for a virgin, but definitely NOT someone with so much more experience than he had.


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

new join.....


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Always got along great with my in-laws,even after our divorce we remained close and that always ticked off the ex.Everytime I returned from out of province to be with my son I always stayed at their house.What really made the ex see red was that her mother,when talking about me to anyone or even introducing me always referred to me as her son-in-law.She was a good friend to me and everyone else in her life,and sadly though she's still here,the memories of her life have for the most part slipped away from her.She is a fine lady.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't stand and I mean CAN'T STAND my MIL. She's a crazy, gossiping, borderline personality old BAG.

She badmouthed me for years to anyone who would listen. I never did or said anything to her out of respect for my husband's mother. I finally found out when someone became the targets of her attacks also, and this person then told me.

My husband doesn't even like her. The whole extended family has nothing to do with her. 

What a sad lonely old life she has, of her own doing. She seriously needs to see a shrink. She's nuts.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't dislike my In-Laws, they are good people. My MIL is really overbearing and controling though. 

She's also one of those kinds of people who are scared of her own shadow. She is nice thou, she would give her last dime and the shirt off her back to help someone out if they needed it.

FIL is a good guy. We don't talk about much but football thou.

Her extended family is nice, but really close. Her Aunts are so close to her its almost like I have 3 MILs.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmmm, I tend to get on with people I have to get on with if you know what I'm saying. FIL was a lovely sweet, quiet, steady man who I would do anything for

MIL was always very sweet to me but has far too many similarities to the ex for me to really miss her as such. Always knew best, very critical in that 'pretending I'm not being critical' way they have, subtle undermining, etc. etc.

He was mummy's little soldier and I'll never forgive her for a) telling me off for not telling her that her son had walked out on me (he didn't have the guts to phone you!) and b) then insinuating that it was my fault for spoiling him because I spoiled him more than she ever did

I.don't.think.so.

I'll maintain contact for D's sake but I can't deny I'm quite relieved I don't have to do the 'spot the non-racist' family gatherings any more


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought my mil and I got along fine. We had a few squabbles. I made the mistake of forgetting that she's a grudge holding, vindictive, [email protected] In the end she let me have it. All the marriage problems including his 13 yr affair were my fault. She welcomed posow into the fold before my stbx left me. I will not continue contact in anyway. Hope I don't have to see her ever again. Maybe sons highschool graduation. 

She's raised three children that have all cheated on their spouses and it's always someone elses fault. Stbx doesn't see the connection. She's perfect, of course she still nurses him. Wow, I think I'm feeling a little bitter this morning. Wish I had a happy pill.


----------

